# FBT tank mates?



## toadtoad (Aug 23, 2009)

Currently I have 2 fire bellied toads in a tank that's just under 2 foot...
(if any one knows how to put pics on here, I could show you!) 
I also have another tank (fluval roma 125) which is about 2.5 feet long which is empty! :gasp:
I'm thinking of putting the fire bellies in the bigger tank; what else would make suitable tank mates for the fire bellies?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

toadtoad said:


> Currently I have 2 fire bellied toads in a tank that's just under 2 foot...
> (if any one knows how to put pics on here, I could show you!)
> I also have another tank (fluval roma 125) which is about 2.5 feet long which is empty! :gasp:
> I'm thinking of putting the fire bellies in the bigger tank; what else would make suitable tank mates for the fire bellies?


Upload the pictures to facebook or photobucket and then right click on the image.
Depending on your interenet browser, you should have an option like 'copy image URL' or 'view image'. Copy the URL of the image and then come on here to post. Click on the little symbol of a couple of mountains and a sun (i think that's what it's supposed to be), and voila, paste the URL.
Done.

I heard somewhere that fire bellies excrete toxins? Might create problems for tank mates.
Just get more fire bellies!


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

fire bellied newts at a risk
you may be able to keep them with some thing else if the water is very very very well filtered
i saw someone on the internet that housed his with asian painted bullfrogs
tomato frogs and 5 other species of frogs all in a u.s. size 30 gallon i think
but this was just silly keep fire bellies with fire bellies newts and toads but make sure its filtered


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

standard filtering wont affect toxin levels, only carbon filtering will


----------



## toadtoad (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks 

May just have to set up the bigger tank and have two going...what a shame :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, sorry- gathered wisdom seems to say they can't be mixed- the toxins aren't immediately fatal to others, but they build up, and affect over time. But get some more FBTs! They are much more fun in a group!:2thumb:


----------



## toadtoad (Aug 23, 2009)

I read somewhere that you could keep up to 4 FBTs in a tank my size...but that sounds a bit too much?


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

If you want to use the 125 you can have my little guys to add to yours, they are a proven pair: victory:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Toxins are similar but are different enough to effect both animals subtly. I know someone who has successfully kept the newts with the toads, but to deal with the toxin had to get a powerful filter but also has to carry out even more frequent water changes.

That aside, fire bellies are known to attack the newts. The toads are also really greedy and will steal food from the newts as they are faster both on land and in water, so I would assume the toads get the lions share. They've also been known to take off newt limbs and the newts would probably get stressed with the presence of another predator. :-/

Also, welcome to the forums (finally!).


----------



## toadtoad (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I might do, my dad is desperate to use my tank for some fish in his office! 

Only thing is I have no room for the 125 in my room, only in the garage and I think that'll be too cold?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

toadtoad said:


> I read somewhere that you could keep up to 4 FBTs in a tank my size...but that sounds a bit too much?


As long as you do regular partial water changes, that should be fine. They really don't seem to crowd each other, in my experience.:2thumb:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Probably would be without a heat mat to keep the chill off. Id give you my 96l but its not that much smaller than the 125 tho you can have it you want. Hubby still says if im to have my royal the toads should go =(


----------



## toadtoad (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah just been out in the garage and it's too cold for me so definitely too cold for toads! Charlotte you know you will end up keeping the toads anyway


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

I know i know :blush: The royal i really want anyway is a about £900 apparently. Axanthic, gorgeous:2thumb: Well lou the offers there


----------



## toadtoad (Aug 23, 2009)

My FBT tank at the moment...











Spot the toad 

Sorry the pics are so huge :s 
Need to clean the glass but you get the idea


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice! I'd say you can have a couple more in there, no problem.


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking good Lou :2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

gorgeous! makes me want some lol


----------



## toadtoad (Aug 23, 2009)

It was so easy to do!
The tank I already had, then put gravel on the bottom and a good layer of coconut husk soil type stuff (don't know the proper name :blush: ) on top. Then a big ceramic dog bowl and filled it with water and some pebbles. A couple of flower pots to use as hides. Then covered most of the glass sides with plastic stick on plants. Added a few decorations etc and that's all! :2thumb:


----------

